# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides >  Temporary Extra bag space

## mmdartz68

Not really an exploit, but my running partner found a cool way to circumvent a lack of bag/bank space. Mail you items to a trusted friend and have them return the mail. Works like a charm :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mmdartz68

can't mail to toons on your account

----------


## Brigantaggior

Not exploit at all.

----------


## Eryx

> Not exploit at all.


This. Pretty common sense, and widely known for those that played MMO's for a while.

Maybe a useful tip to new players, so moving thread to ESO guides.

----------


## Tyler Guild

Repost - this has been posted many times (mainly in the exploit forums)

----------


## Cypher

Don't have the link on me right now, but there's even an addon that will automate this for you.

----------

